# The Witcher 3 verkauft sich über 28 Millionen mal



## RavionHD (9. April 2020)

*The Witcher 3 verkauft sich über 28 Millionen mal*

The Witcher 3 hat sich bis heute über 28 Millionen mal verkauft, oder auf die einzelnen Plattformen verteilt:

PC: 12,4 Millionen
PS4: 10,8 Millionen
Xbox One: 4,3 Millionen
Nintendo Switch: 0,7 Millionen

Interessante Daten über Verkaufszahlen der jeweiligen Jahre, wobei ersichtlich ist dass die Netflix Serie am Ende wohl für einen Boost gesorgt hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Regionale Verkäufe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den gesamten Bericht über CDProjectRed gibt es hier zu sehen:
https://www.cdprojekt.com/en/wp-con...-projekt-group-and-cd-projekt-s-a-in-2019.pdf


----------



## Andrej (9. April 2020)

*AW: The Witcher 3 verkauft sich über 28 Millionen mal*

Nicht schlecht! Hoffe, dass Cyberpunk genauso gut und erfolgreich wird - wenn nicht noch erfolgreicher!
Habe insgesamt 160 Stunden in dem Spiel verbracht.


----------



## Cosmas (9. April 2020)

*AW: The Witcher 3 verkauft sich über 28 Millionen mal*

Sehr gut, gerade wo ich nen neuen NG+ Run am Laufen habe..^^


----------



## Unfaced (9. April 2020)

*AW: The Witcher 3 verkauft sich über 28 Millionen mal*

Wohlverdient, ist ein sehr gutes Spiel.


----------



## Freakless08 (10. April 2020)

*AW: The Witcher 3 verkauft sich über 28 Millionen mal*

Insgesamt mehr Verkäufe auf den Konsolen, als auf dem PC. Schon krass. Die PS4 kommt mit den 10,8 Millionen Verkäufe fast an die 12,4 Millionen des PCs ran. Wenn man bedenkt, wie häufig dass Witcher 3 schon für den PC im Sale war....


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2020)

*AW: The Witcher 3 verkauft sich über 28 Millionen mal*

Wenn man bedenkt das auf Amazon die GotY gerade ganz regulär ohne Sale für 18,49 € für die PS4/XboxOne zu haben ist und es nun mal keinen Sinn macht verschiedene Konsolenplattformen zusammen zu zählen...


----------

